# polyacrylonitrile-polyvinyl chloride copolymers



## noemilk

Example sentence/context:
Quimica, relativo a Biomedicina. el contexto no ayuda a su traducción, puesto que está explicando el material con el que se construyen unos envoltorios para el immunoaislamiento.

Muchas gracias.

---------------------


----------



## lauranazario

Noemilk,


Es un glosario de Química Clínica de nuestra sección de Recursos. Allí podrás verificar un sinfín de términos con mayor rapidez.

Espero que te ayude,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

"_polyacrylonitrile-polyvinyl chloride copolymers_"

Mi mejor intento...
copolímeros de poliacrilonitrilo y cloruro de polivinilo.

Esperemos confirmación.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## sergio11

Eres genial, Laura, ya que eso no se puede sino traducir por partes, y lo has hecho a la perfección.  Yo no conozco la sustancia en sí, pero las partes están bien traducidas.


----------



## saramar

Hola, muy buen intento, Laura.
Yo diría copolímeros de poliacrilonitrilo-poli(cloruro de vinilo).
Un saludo.
Sara


----------



## sergio11

En realidad, la traducción de Laura parece estar mejor, porque yo lo busqué en Google y encontré que el poliacrilonitrilo es una sustancia y el cloruro de polivinilo es otra. Entonces, una copolimerización de las dos sustancias se debería llamar como las llamó Laura, es decir, *copolímeros de poliacrilonitrilo y cloruro de polivinilo,* a menos que tú conozcas la sustancia y lo estés diciendo con conocimiento de la terminología química específica. 

Como dije antes, no conozco la sustancia y esto es simplemente una deducción lógica. Si alguien la conoce y sabe el nombre exacto, que avise.

_P. S. De paso, la palabra "copolimerización" existe.  Está en el programa de estudios del curso de polímeros en la carrera de química de la Universidad de Buenos Aires (El capítulo 6 se llama Copolimerización- se puede ver en el Internet)._


----------



## saramar

Hola, una explicación técnica: A ver, los copolímeros son polímeros formados por dos unidades estructurales diferentes (monómeros). Así visto habría que decir copolímeros de acrilonitrilo-cloruro de vinilo (da igual poner un guión o una "y", se entienden ambas, pero suele ser más común separarlo por guiones, porque pueden aparecer más de dos elementos, por ejemplo caucho de estireno-butadieno-estireno).
Tal como aparece en el original están dando los dos polímeros que forman el copolímero, y es más correcto decir copolímero de poliacrilonitrilo-*poli(cloruro de vinilo)*, porque la segunda unidad que se repite (junto con el acrilonitrilo) para formar el copolímero es el cloruro de vinilo como un todo
No se si ha quedado más claro, pero mi opcion sigue siendo: *Copolímero de poliacrilonitrilo-poli(cloruro de vinilo).
Saludos.
Sara*


----------



## sergio11

Muy bien, Sara, es lo que esperábamos. Alguien que lo dijera con conocimiento. En tu mensaje anterior habías dicho "yo diría", lo cual me llevó a la conclusión de que lo tuyo también era una opinión personal como la de los demás. Perdón por el malentendido.


----------



## saramar

No pasa nada, es que en estos términos traducidos del inglés puedes encontrar de todo y más si buscas en Google.
No es que cloruro de polivinilo esté mal, se entiende, pero a mí (y en ciertos textos sobre polímeros y plásticos aparece así), me parece más correcto decir poli(cloruro de vinilo) para que quede más claro que es el producto de la polimerización del monómero cloruro de vinilo (químicamente cloruro de polivinilo podría entenderse como un cloruro que tiene varios restos de vinilo, cuando lo que se repite en la estructura es el cloruro de vinilo como un todo).
En fin, si necesitas más aclaraciones no dejes de preguntar.
Un saludo. 
Sara


----------



## sergio11

Muchas gracias por la explicación, Sara.  Está muy claro.

Un comentario que se me ocurre en cuanto al lema al pie de tus mensajes, es que muchos de nosotros deberíamos callarnos y nunca decir nada.  ¿Puedes imaginarte lo aburrido que serían estos foros si todos nos calláramos?   (No es una insinuación para que lo saques o lo cambies; simplemente te lo digo para que sepas que por lo menos alguien se siente identificado con ello y que no cayó en oídos sordos).


----------



## saramar

Hola, creo que no has entendido el mensaje..., creo que esa frase resume la filosofía de estos foros, donde no se habla por hablar, sino intentando llegar a una solución. No creo que nadie en estos foros deba sentirse aludido como "el necio", porque todos aportan algo..., quizá tenga que buscar una frase mejor.  
Un saludo.
Sara


----------

